# marmokrebs !



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

I was able to pick up some parthenogenetic (ie self cloning) crayfish recently at my club's annual auction (well, a friend gave me a bag of them)
He's only had his for about 4-5 months, starting with just a few, and they are already multiplying quickly (I think he brought about 2 dozen to auction this weekend).

Has anybody else been playing with these ? They seem pretty cool, although mine are much more timid than many of the other crays I have kept (although I must admit that mine are still small).

I'm hoping to get a good sized colony going, and then use some of the extra larvae as a treat for my mudskippers :mrgreen:

Right now I'm keeping mine in a 29g tank along with a small colony of endlers livebearers - they both seem to enjoy the same basic water conditions, the crays allegedly don't hunt fishes rolleyes and the endlers are smart and stay in the top 20% of the tank anyway !



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marmorkrebs


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

*marmo*

This is an interesting question, as i once had the same idea, because i keep Natives which love little crays for a live food source, Im also a nanfa member, and it was also a topic of discussion there as well, of course, their stance is that the possibility of the escape of a few of these into a native water source could spell problems for the eco system , which is in enough trouble already, with rampant exotic species being released into native waters, and lots of bad things happening there. However i still think its a good idea if you could get the output on these to keep up with the demand, or just use them as treat food like you would brine shrimp or bloodworms.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

well - its been just about 1 month (or just under) and they've pretty much doubled in size from 1" or less to about 2" - pretty fast growth.
No crayletts yet (at least not that I've seen)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Really?
Wow, that's really fast growth! I've been thinking about trying some of these things, so it's nice to hear of such great results.


----------

